# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Το δικο μου πρωινο με γιαουρτι!

## s0fia

Ενα ωραιο πρωινο που τρωω ειναι:
1.Μηλο στο μουλτι για να θρυμματιστει
2.Γιαουρτι στραγγιστο 2%
3.λιγη κανελα
4.κακο(προαιρετικα)
ολα μαζι στο μουλτι να γινει μιγμα! Μ αρεσει πολυ

Μετα απο κανα 2ωρο τρωω και το αβγο!

Δεν ξερω πολλα απο διατροφες αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ καλο  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile:

----------


## warrior s

Μια χαρά ειναι. Απλά πολλοί επιλεγουν να βάλουν στο πρωινο και καποιο αμυλωδη υδατανθρακα όπως βρώμη ή κάτι.  :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Τι σχεση εχει η πιεση πισω απο το κεφαλι με το σκουωτ δε ξερω , αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο φροντ πραγματικα κυριως τετρακεφαλο πιανει . Φοβερη ασκηση φαινεται αλλα δυσκολη στην εκτελεση

----------


## s0fia

The worst δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι καταλαβαινω τι λες!!!!
Ναι κι εγω εβαζα αλλα ή θα βαλω βρωμη ή μήλο...

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Μια χαρά ειναι,το εκανα κι εγω τον χειμωνα στο φορτωμα αλλά θα ηταν καλό να βαλεις εναν σοβαρο υδατανθρακα-εστω σε μικρή δοση,το μηλο εχει ελαχιστο(φρουκτόζη) π δεν σε βοηθαει σε τπτ,αν επιμενεις μονο σε φρουτο η μπανανα θα ήταν καλύτερη επιλογή!  :03. Thumb up: 

Καλωσήρθες!  :02. Welcome: 




> The worst δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι καταλαβαινω τι λες!!!!


Δεν ηταν για σενα,ποσταρε κατα λαθος εδω!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0fia

Οοοοκ!!Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Αμα ειναι θα βαλω βρωμη ξανα...θα δω για την μπανανα....
Μ αρεσε πολυ σαν φρουτοκρεμα ειναι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## s0fia

Καλωσήρθες!  :02. Welcome: 

Καλως σας βρήκα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Τωρα που κυκλοφορουν ακομα φραουλες πετα μερικες μεσα ή κανα κομματι καρπουζι να δεις!  :01. Mr. Green:  

Α,τη βρωμη να την αλεσεις μονη της να γινει σκόνη και μετα ριξε τα υπολοιπα,θα στουμπωσει στο λαιμο σ-την επαθα μια φορα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## s0fia

χαχχαχαχαχα οχι οχι δε θελω να στουμπωσει, θα την αλεσω  :01. Smile Wide: 
thank you  :01. Smile: :*

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Να σαι καλά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

> The worst δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι καταλαβαινω τι λες!!!!
> Ναι κι εγω εβαζα αλλα ή θα βαλω βρωμη ή μήλο...


ναι κι εγω δεν ειμαι.. Περναω και διαβαζα 3-4 τοπικς  και η απαντηση πατησε σε λαθος τοπικ .. Sorry .  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0fia

Εν τω μεταξυ εχω μια ερωτησουλα!!!Κατεβασα το insanity και καθε πρωι μετα την προπονηση  τρωω αυτο το πρωινο!!ειναι καλο ή θα πρεπε να το αλλαξω???ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Πιο insanity?Αυτο με τα 10dvd??? 

Το πρωινο ενταξυ ειναι για μετά αλλα θα ηθελε και μια προσθηκη σοβαρου υδατανθρακα οπως ειχαμε πει....Η θεωρια λεει πως μετα απο εντονη ασκηση καλό ειναι να ακολουθει πρωτείνη ταχειας αποροφησης(πχ.ασπραδια) αλλα νομιζω οτι για σενα αυτα προς το παρόν ειναι ψιλά γραμματα,και με το γιαουρτι θα γίνει η δουλειά  :01. Wink:

----------


## s0fia

> Πιο insanity?Αυτο με τα 10dvd??? 
> 
> Το πρωινο ενταξυ ειναι για μετά αλλα θα ηθελε και μια προσθηκη σοβαρου υδατανθρακα οπως ειχαμε πει....Η θεωρια λεει πως μετα απο εντονη ασκηση καλό ειναι να ακολουθει πρωτείνη ταχειας αποροφησης(πχ.ασπραδια) αλλα νομιζω οτι για σενα αυτα προς το παρόν ειναι ψιλά γραμματα,και με το γιαουρτι θα γίνει η δουλειά


Αμε αυτο αλλα εγω δεν το αγορασα...το κατεβασα απο το internet....
Πολυ ιδρωτας και πονος πεφτει.....εχει μια εβδομαδα που αρχισα και τωρα κανω τη δευτερη εβδομαδα.....εχω γυμναστει πολυ στη ζωη μου αλλα τοσο πολυ να ιδρωνω και να μαι κομματια δεν το χω δει :O

----------

